
Espresso web editor is looking for a new owner - tobr
https://espressoapp.com/blog/espresso-for-sale/
======
tobr
I wonder how many active users an app like this has. It is the type of lovely,
well designed Mac app that nearly no one makes anymore, and it’s a pleasure to
use. But much like Coda, maybe it is stuck in a workflow that is less common
these days.

